# Saturday 24th July VW and Audi Track day. Castle Combe



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Got a letter from Autometrix about the above date. TTOC have been invited to take up a free display space at this years event. (limited to 10 cars)

There is a \five pound entrance fee per person.

Passes will be supplied which I'm as always happy to sort and distribute.

See here for further details of track time/cost etc

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/trackday.htm

You dont have to run the track if you go. There will be show & shine etc

The registration has to back by 5th July.

If there is enough response then I'll send the form but dont wont to book a TTOC slot if no one turns up.

List interest below 

Ta Andy

1 ttvic
2 Wak
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Please count me in


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'd be up for that...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Andy,

If you collect the names and membership ids of all those going...

we (the TTOC) will pay for the first *10* TTOC members that want to go 

Oh and if there is a huge demand to go free for members, then we may up it to 20


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

NuTTs.

Its a free space for clubs. Do you mean TTOC will pay for admission of the members??

I would go but unfortunately working on call that weekend.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep... members go free  upto 10 (or 20 :wink: )


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Couple of important points to note - don't want anyone signing up without knowing the full deal:

1) Autometrix are limiting the number of cars on club stands to 10, so I guess it'll be the first 10 Mark 

2) If you're on the club stand, it's not that you don't have to run on the track, *you can't*. "Display vehicles should not be moved from the display area until the end of the afternoon"

3) If you're going to be on the club stand, Autometrix would like you there by 9am

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

To clarify...

The TTOC will pay the Â£5 entrance fee for all those members that display their TT's on the TTOC stand.

If we get over the max 10 cars per stand, then we may consider paying for (upto) another 10 cars, but they will not be on stand... they can track or use the carpark, etc


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Count me in... but what are the track charges?

ok...read the post properly Â£120/car....

Can someone tell me if Castle Coomb is one of the 'safer' tracks.... and is trackday insurance a must....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What is it you want "counting in" for (just to keep our wires-uncrossed) 

Do you want to put your car in the TTOC club area (the "stand"), for which TTOC will pay the Â£5 site entry fee, or do you want to take it on the track (which will mean Autometrix make you park somewhere else), in which case you need to book with them direct.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for that info clive. I always feel my post reflect the letter (I should get a scanner!) but it does.

My letter does not state any of that stuff. I went to castle combe a couple of years ago and it was fairly relaxed and anyone could go on the track but the map given to me has dedicated spaces for trade, club stands, track car parking, Show n shine etc

I did omit there is a 10mph speed limit in the paddock area :?

Can those who want to be on the TTOC stand register interest and I'll list them.

Wak and ttvic can you clarify your wants?? and I'll amend.
Chip iTT do you want to track run?
Ta Andy


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I would like to track run, subject to me getting appropriate insurance cover (just spoke to Tesco and not in a million years was the gist of the answer), but what are the chances of damage at CC? I don't know the circuit at all... is it big run off areas etc or easy to hit armco or what? On the other hand... do u want my TTR in the stand with its kerbed alloys :? , still wouldn't mind coming along and maybe get to ride co-pilot in someone elses car...

There is also the possibility I might be away on a late booked hols but nothing yet known about that...still a twinkling in my wifes thinking (on the other hand if she wants a new car..... )


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just want a place on the TTOC stand and thanks TTOC for offering to pay my admission fee.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

One small member benefit that we thought might be useful  Remember it your club, we just seem to be running it at the moment...



ttvic said:


> Just want a place on the TTOC stand and thanks TTOC for offering to pay my admission fee.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

nutts said:


> One small member benefit that we thought might be useful  Remember it your club, we just seem to be running it at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case for the sake of the TTOC can you pay for my trip to the Ring :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Can someone tell me if Castle Coomb is one of the 'safer' tracks.... and is trackday insurance a must....


*NO!* IMO NOT THAT SAFE!

The run off areas are on the whole small: Avon rise / Quarry is one of the most difficult corners in this country to get right. At the last track day I did there in April, three cars during the day (including my son driving my car) got it wrong and the other two cars were damaged. I did an awful (IMO) 'Classic & Sports car' track day there last year the standard of driving was ill disiplined and it was way over crowded, and one car got flattened at Quarry.
There is also nowhere to go if you get it wrong at Tower and I've seen
a car or two hit the armco at Camp Corner after getting a 'Tank Slapper'. 
It's a very fast circuit
I hope I have not put you off ... it's a *great* experience.
I've done three track days at Combe. 
At first I didn't like it but after taking tuition last time it changed my view and enjoyment completely. Go for it ... I trust you have upgraded brakes. 
Try and get hold of a track guide ... I could fax you the relevant pages if you can't get hold of one yourself.

Insurance is your decision but based on the expensive experience of friends who race for real, two have written off their cars at Combe and nowhere else.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> I would like to track run, subject to me getting appropriate insurance cover (just spoke to Tesco and not in a million years was the gist of the answer), but what are the chances of damage at CC? I don't know the circuit at all... is it big run off areas etc or easy to hit armco or what? On the other hand... do u want my TTR in the stand with its kerbed alloys :? , still wouldn't mind coming along and maybe get to ride co-pilot in someone elses car...
> 
> There is also the possibility I might be away on a late booked hols but nothing yet known about that...still a twinkling in my wifes thinking (on the other hand if she wants a new car..... )


Insurance will be possible but it won't be cheap - probably Â£200+ and that will be with a high excess. Try www.eggerlawson.co.uk

CC is one of the countries faster tracks therefore offs can be bigger.There's not masses of run off and there are quick a few banks and armco. Did you see the scooby video posted recently where he lost it on the final bend? No one can tell you the chances of crashing as it's simply done to one person. It's how YOU drive. The odds on an incident with others is very low (but not impossible).


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scotty wrote: _No one can tell you the chances of crashing as it's simply done to one person. It's how YOU drive.

_
At the Feb. AmD open day (where I heard about this forum) I was talking to somebody with a FWD TT whose ABS failed at Quarry and caused an off, and in April when I was there a car hit an extra tail pipe silencer which fell off a car; the sort that Combe make you buy and fit if your car is over 98db (No TT should be anywhere near that), which broke the suspension of the car behind (again at Avon rise) and caused an accident.

I hope I'm not being too much of a doom monger .... after all, I do (un-insured) track days myself but IMO you do have to be aware of all the risks.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this still on Andy ? I will be going I think .....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Think I'm going to pass on running mine on the track... can't get trackday insurance at a price I'm prepared to pay... and I'd be too tempted to find the limits and rather do that first somewhere with good run offs.

CliveD - have you got your 10 cars yet?

Also <OT> through idle curiosity discovered that both my normal life insurance and my business 'protection' policies don't cover me for 'dangerous sports' (not that I was planning to go kill myself). Well I knew that, but it seems that 'motor sports participation' in any form other than the sort you do socially on public roads isnt covered. Does anyone elses' have this clause in it, or is it just because of the high policy values?</OT>


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If you want to experience a little of its magic then have a peak at this:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/ccombe2003/cc2003a.wmv

or this from a different perspective (Save it as its big at 45m)
http://www.wak-tt.com/ccombe20020904/cc020904.mpg


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anymore want to come and park on the TTOC stand.
I will send the letter saying 10 cars and hope for more. (or those that do go can spread out  )

I have to send the letter by start of July


DXN said:


> 1 ttvic
> 2 Wak
> 3 TTotal
> 4 ChipiTT
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

anymore takers as I'll send the slip off next week.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey is that us then , just 4 cars ?

Come on guys, its a fun day ! 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Ok add me to the list of 'show' cars.

Rhod


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Where is it?

Might take a run down from bonnie scotland if its not too far!!!

Is there still places left on the stand?

Pete.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

DXN, unfortunately you'll have to take me off as i wont be driving again til at least mid-August 

but if anyone would be willing to give me a lift....


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Just checked out where it is, if there are still places left for the stand then i will confirm this week if you will allow me to join you guys.

Pete.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

DXN - angling for a pass for this from the missus, but if it turns into a family day out we're in her Pug... :?

PS - that would be 'on the stand' not 'on the track' - leasing companies and their over-protective rules :?

PPS - CC is a fun track if you respect it 
(this from the man who almost rolled a Mini there )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I went last September and didn't think it was such a bad track at all.

Paul (Harris=Autometrix) must have changed a few things then because I had the car on the club stand *and *on the track.

No definites here: I'm still toying with the idea but will only know later; so I'm a _maybe _ :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> I have to send the letter by start of July
> 
> 
> DXN said:
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I will send form off for 8 places. Can those who have expressed a wish for a space let me know their address by PM so I can send out passes to them. (When they arrive from Autometrix)

Form sent 29/6/04


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK done it Andy.....


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Must apologise, dont think im going to be able to make it, was going to come down on the Friday and hed back up the road for a meet on sunday but it doesnt look like im able to get the friday off now, Bugger!!!!!

Sorry again!!!

Pete.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hope fully all the forms are sat on my mat and will post them out on Tuesday! 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE TO ALL:-
DXN is having internet troubles...

He will bring all the CC passes to Brooklands, if you dont know him try to find me (I'm the one with a White TT with WhiTTe! written on it!)

If you dont hook up then he'll post them to you on Monday!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

all passes are now in post, I have a couple free so if any one wants let me know and I'll post them out to you.

Have a good day and lets see some pics of the day

Regards


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In all the recent excitement, I've lost my copy of the letter Andy, and the website doesn't have much info on...

Can you remind me what the start and end times of the event are? If I can be away by 3:30pm, I might get away with it!

If I do go, would you like a lift Irving?

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll have a look but its like GTi, start at 08:30 so cars can be on stand for 9 and stay till end. However I had no probs leaving mid afternoon at GTi.

Are you doing the track clived? or do you want a pass?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> I'll have a look but its like GTi, start at 08:30 so cars can be on stand for 9 and stay till end. However I had no probs leaving mid afternoon at GTi.
> 
> Are you doing the track clived? or do you want a pass?


Just a pass please Andy - until I get my cat booked in to get my boost-leaking crack-in-the-weld intercooler replaced under warranty (which is currently costing me about 12% of my boost and 35ish bhp!) not a lot of point.

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Check pm clive and I'll send you one


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OK
Letter says hang pass on rear view mirror
Pay Â£5 entrance fee for each occupant
Follow signs for "Paddock" 8) 
Try to arrive as a group 8:30 so cars are in position at 9
Thats all!

 2 passes for TTOC stand left


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

nutts said:


> Andy,
> 
> If you collect the names and membership ids of all those going...
> 
> ...


Does this mean that the TTOC are paying for our Â£5 each entry fee ?

Or have I got this wrong ? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Andy,
> ...


John, you've got it absolutely correct.

The only thing we didn't stop to think about was how to implement!

I have a plan though. I'm attending, so I'll give everyone their Â£5 back on the day (assuming that method is ok with Graeme :roll:  )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

see ya there


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good man Wayne ! :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Have passes arrived ? for those who I didn't meet on Sunday?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Andy - arrived this morning - thanks


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ditto - thank you!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Ditto and thanks.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

clived said:


> John, you've got it absolutely correct.
> 
> The only thing we didn't stop to think about was how to implement!
> 
> I have a plan though. I'm attending, so I'll give everyone their Â£5 back on the day (assuming that method is ok with Graeme :roll:  )


Clive & I have agreed that this is ok, so see Clive on the day to get your Â£5


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Yep, Got mine yesterday.

Does the car need to be clean then :wink:

And what if we've got passengers. Is the Â£5 offerred by the TTOC only valid for one person per car (probably is but best check - I've got one passenger coming)?

Rhod


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhod

TTOC will pay the entrance fee for the member only


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, I was gonna cram 6 passengers in my roadster ! :x


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Do we know for sure that we have to leave our cars on the stand all day as I'd like to hit the road after lunch? Will I be able to??

Rhod


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Do we know for sure that we have to leave our cars on the stand all day as I'd like to hit the road after lunch? Will I be able to??
> 
> Rhod


I don't know, you win the remap. you want to get your mates in for free and then you want to leave early :wink:

I'm sure you'll be able to leave if you really have to. I *have* to leave at 3:30pm, so I hope so! However, please keep in mind that the reason that the TTOC are paying the entry cost is so that we have cars and people around to promote the TTOC and try to get some new members. If you've got to shoot off after lunch, can you help do a spot of this before lunch?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Regarding the above, I guess the TTOC have made sure that all cars on the stand are equpped with the correct badges, are presented well and have the TTOC flyers to give out and perhaps go round the car park with ??? :wink:

Minew will be and have a good supply of flyers too ! 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

More than happy to man the stand in the morning when required.

Rhod


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Regarding the above, I guess the TTOC have made sure that all cars on the stand are equpped with the correct badges, are presented well and have the TTOC flyers to give out and perhaps go round the car park with ??? :wink:


Good point John. The shop is here: http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/and the flyers can be dowloaded and printed at home here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/lrflyer.pdf

;-)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well I'm about to start my day shift fending the ill.
I hope (Sincerely) you all have a good day!

Look forward to the pics later! (please)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many Thanks to Andy for organising this the weather was fantastic, the company was great!

pics:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040724/castlecombe200407.htm


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys. Had a bit of an emergency so I couldn't make it. I would have PMd somebody but I was away from a net connection.

Looks like you all had fun though.

Rhod


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My first time at this event and had a good day - nice to see a real mix of cars on display and on the track!

Rhod - no problem 

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bah!

Maybe next year I'll be able to go to both annual meet and the castle coomb day!

I'm sure autometrix will contact me again, so I'll do the same sending out passes etc.

Glad it was good for you all. Thanks for the pics Wak


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, great day out with kind if not blowey weather.Really nice to meet DIRY at last and his lads who did very well to last the whole day !

We met Neil there, he won the Conkers Dangleance at Brooklands, and a couple of other TT owners who are now "brainwashed" into the ways of the TTOC ! (and the Forum of course, they all promised to show up at the Poole Quay event this Friday. It will be a record turn out, please come along too ! Should be about 35 or more cars from this forum alone plus anothe 40 odd from the dealer and web leads.
Nice pics Mr Wak !
John


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Was a great day! 

Pics at home (  ) but I'll try and get a couple up in here tonight 

(Wak - my armrest is on it's way.... )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

group shot


----------

